# It' S Been A Long Night-updat#4 On June 25 Post#57



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

if I wasn't living it, I wouldn't believe it. I had 6:00 cs scan at hospital in Richland, as I am leaving out the door, Rick calls...he is being taken to the ER in Kennewick







. He was in foot pursuit of a bad guy and they think he tore his achilles tendon in 2 places. I had my scan with intentions of getting it over with and get to Kennewick Hospital. But, I wasn't done yet. Seems I am allergic to the contrast die and broke out in hives something awful.The staff hustled me to the ER for IV drugs and guess what? I reacted them too! sheesh! After the drugs the hives were leaving and I had my neighbor come pick me up, I am too dopey to drive.

Rick is home in la la land with his foot all bandaged and on ice. I think he's going to be out of commission for awhile.

Anyone here ever had torn acchilles Tendon??

Saw the surgeon today and she says she doesn't think it's as bad as the ER doctor indicated. She doesn't believe the Archilles tendon is torn but instead the Plantar tendon and if true, while painful and still takes long healing time, is not as serious! MRI will be done as soon as L and I (Labor and Industries) approves it, should be next couple of days. If she is correct, he won't need surgery, but instead several weeks of boot and in couple weeks from now P/T for about 3 months. He will not be working the streets for perhaps 6 months, he won't being doing foot pursuits and the bad guys won't come to him and if he shoots to stop them, well , then, that's another can of worms







Luckily, the dept. will give him light duty when he's ready.








No walking on any uneven ground (the yard) for 6 weeks. I am placing bets on how long before I see him sneak out to do some weed pulling. I predict this weekend. He just won't be able to stand it. Friends will do the mowing though.
I did get the dr to tell him that it was theraputic to do whatever I say








so, if the MRI is as she is predicting, no surgery! woo hoo! cross your fingers and toes and say some prayers!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

holy cow! Sorry to hear that - hope you both are feeling better soon.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Holy cow, Tawnya! God bless both of you!!


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

OMGsh......you're right, too much to believe almost!

Gordon said....."Tell Tawnya, she'll have to get Rick to foot the bill"....









I told Gordon...."don't quit your day job....oh yeah! You're retired, you don't have a day job







"

Get well soon....both of you


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Tawnya! What an awful night!
I'm kind of speechless here!

You guys take care of yourselves, OK?! Give Rick our best too.
I only wish we were closer.

Hang in there, kiddo!
Doug & Shannon


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Tawnya! What a horrible night you two must have had








I'm so sorry to hear about it. Hope you're both feeling better tomorrow...
After all, tomorrow is another day









Did Rick or someone else catch the bad guy at least??


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh Tawnya I am so sorry to read this.







I am glad you are feeling better. 
As for Rick ......OUCH.







That's a bad one.

I will be praying for him. I hope this link helps.

Achilles Tendon Rupture

Tami


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Anyone here ever had torn acchilles Tendon??


Mine were actually shredding from some excess bone on the back of my heels. I had surgery on both to repair. I did one in January of one year, the other exactly a year later. For mine, they detached and cleaned up the tendon, cut off the protruding bone and re-attached the tendon. It involved 8 weeks in a cast with zero weight on it, then 4 more weeks in a walking boot, adding a little weight each week, then physical therapy. I did know someone that just tore theirs completely at a family picnic. She said it felt like someone hit her with a brick! She had to stay off of it for some time, but I don't remember how long exactly. It's definitely not a fun time. I was really bad with crutches! 
Good luck!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Abstract from MEDSCAPE

The Expert Opinion
Complete Ruptures of the Achilles Tendon

from Medscape Orthopaedics & Sports Medicine eJournal[TM]
Todd Sterling Atkinson, MD, Mark Easley, MD

Abstract
Although Achilles tendon ruptures may occur in young athletes, they generally occur in 30- to 40-year-old sedentary males who overexert themselves, usually on weekends. The patient typically presents with pain, ecchymosis, and a history of an audible "pop" in the calf. Usually in these cases, a gap is palpable 2 cm to 6 cm above the insertion of the Achilles tendon; the patient is unable to perform repetitive heel rises; and Thompson, Copeland, and O'Brien tests scores are positive. Usually the diagnosis is made on clinical grounds, but MRI and ultrasound can be useful when the diagnosis is uncertain. During the late 1980s and 1990s, surgical treatment was favored in young active patients and in those with chronic tears. Although simple end-to-end repair achieves good results in acute tears, chronic tears usually require some type of augmentation. The trend in postoperative rehabilitation is moving toward progressive functional protocols.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

thank you everyone, I have a gut feeling he's going to be down for awhile but maybe when he sees the dr. on Monday we'll find out it it's just a bad dream! yeah right. He is on couch snoring up a storm, I don't know his night went, I was downstairs and he didn't call my cell phone and he was sleeping when I came up in the middle of the night. 
With a different profession I wouldn't be as worried...but when's the last time you saw a cop chasing or arresting someone while on crutches?








Hmmmmmmmmmm...something tells me our 4 day trip to Farragut in Idaho won't be happening on Wednesday.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Sorry to hear of the misfortune. Hope all is well.

Did you ever have a reaction to shell fish? It is really scary to have a reaction like that. Even scarier when you react to the remedy as well.

The achilles is usually a recoverable injury. My cousin has ruptured both while playing basketball. Once in college and later in life playing pick up. It is painful and leaves a nasty scar, but recoverable.

I tore my right quad while playing lacrosse some years ago and was in a soft cast for about 6 months. Anytime a major muscle s torn, it is very painful.

Get Well!

Tim


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Did Rick or someone else catch the bad guy at least??


he was fairly doped up so I didn't get much out of him, he fell asleep. I was trying to question him but he wasn't making any sense ( something about pink elephants-just kidding). I wasn't here when 2 other cops brought him home from hospital but my daughter said my grandaughter freaked, poor thing.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Wow Tawnya, talk about a bad day!









I have unfortunately had a torn Achilles myself. I was playing softball, running the bases rounding third and heading for home when BOOM! - "Hey, the outfielder hit my leg throwing the ball in"- ummmm, no, my Achilles tendon just went "pop". Was half-way between third and home at the time and got tagged out too - talk about adding insult to injury.







I had surgery to repair it a couple days later. The first two weeks was no weight bearing and boot locked in position to allow no movement at the ankle, the next seven weeks were gradually increasing range of motion and partial weight bearing. Then I got to do physical therapy to get back strength in the leg and more range of motion in the ankle. Mine was a pretty bad tear, I have known people who have progressed faster through the process and were full weight bearing with the boot within six weeks of surgery - all depends on the extent of the original injury.

I got pretty good on crutches but was sure glad it wasn't winter with snow and ice to deal with. I would HIGHLY recommend that Rick put extra padding on the hand and shoulder pads of the crutches, even if the crutches have the rubber padding already, adding extra makes them MUCH more comfortable. I would also HIGHLY recommend that when Rick gets out of the boot and back into shoes that he starts off with something that provides REALLY good arch support like Birkenstocks or a BirkoSport insert in his shoes. When he first gets back into shoes his Achilles will still be tight, and he'll be putting a lot of extra stress on the arch of his foot with walking, which will lead to plantar fasciitis, which trust me is no fun at all - that hurt more than the Achilles tear and repair did!







Having good arch support in his shoes will help to prevent or at least minimize this problem.

Feel free to PM me if you have any questions or need more information.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

You two are certianly in our prayers. Achilles will heal, it will take awhile though. The reaction to contrast can be very life threatening. I worked 11 years in the cath lab and we saw those occasionally. Glad you got STAT help.
Keep us posted and know that you have a lot of people thinking and praying for you.
Mark and fam.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

campntn said:


> You two are certianly in our prayers. Achilles will heal, it will take awhile though. The reaction to contrast can be very life threatening. I worked 11 years in the cath lab and we saw those occasionally. Glad you got STAT help.
> Keep us posted and know that you have a lot of people thinking and praying for you.
> Mark and fam.


thanks Mark. I didn't fully understand the urgency to get me to the ER until later when the nurse told me. However, she told me AS she was giving me the drugs to stop it, so she has told me people can die from the reaction and I suddenly start having reaction to the remedy







. So I was freaking and she left to go get the dr and I made her send someone in to stay with me, I was really scared and alone. I wanted to be sure someone witnessed my death








No, I have never reacted to shell fish and hope to God I don't, I looovvveeee Seafood. She said to carry a medical card about reacting to the contrast dye.


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

So sorry to hear of your plight. Hope you both heal well and soon.

Best wishes,
Scott


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmm...something tells me our 4 day trip to Farragut in Idaho won't be happening on Wednesday.


Hmm... I understand there is an almost magical healing power down in the desert Southwest. Say, around Virgin, Utah.

I'm not saying...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmm...something tells me our 4 day trip to Farragut in Idaho won't be happening on Wednesday.


Hmm... I understand there is an almost magical healing power down in the desert Southwest. Say, around Virgin, Utah.

I'm not saying...









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
just one problem there Doug...he can't drive, it's his right foot! (go figure). Anyway, he then couldn't go hiking and having fun on crutches so he'd be miserable and trust me....it's no fun


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Tell my "Brother in Blue" I'm thinking about him. I've been injured chasing the scum of this earth myself. All it does is piss you off and make you want to "thump" the suspect the next time you see him.







Take care of yourself, too. Sounds like you too need a camping vacation!

Mike


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Rollrs45 said:


> Tell my "Brother in Blue" I'm thinking about him. I've been injured chasing the scum of this earth myself. All it does is piss you off and make you want to "thump" the suspect the next time you see him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks! it was an escaped sex offender no less







. The other guys caught em but we're saying it's because Rick wore the scum out so the others COULD catch him!







You guys have no where to put your anger when it's most needed...at the moment. I've seen the frustrations come out in cops in many ways...99% of them not favorable. 
He's made it 32 years with only minor injuries.....maybe he getting too old for foot pursuits!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I also had a reaction to contrast dye after a kidney stone and now I AM allergic to shellfish. Every time I would even eat one cracker with crab dip I would break out on my inner arms, legs etc. BE CAREFUL!!! I can not stress this enough. My last experience two years ago was dipping bread into a sauce that shrimp had baked in. I never ate the shrimp, just the bread with some sauce on it. I was violently ill all night (never get sick to my stomach, not even morning sickness with 4 babies) and was weak for 2 days afterwards. Then I broke out in hives. Give it some time and taste on piece of seafood. If within 3 days you have no reaction, then go a little more until you know for sure. It took me a long time to get rid of the scarring from those hives.

Darlene


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Glad to hear you guys were relatively alright. That leg really puts a damper on travel. Hope it is a speedy recovery for him.

Looks like you will just have to fly to Vegas and hitch a ride with an outbacker to Zion.









Be very careful with allergies they can be fatal.

Here I thought our church catching on fire last night was kind of bad ( it wasn't actually ) Must have been one of those nights.

Had to take B.C. to the hosptial this morning. She has to wear the doggy cone of humiliation because she was pulling her stitches from a growth removal. B.C. says that Rick should follow the doctors instructions or ...

Seriously though, good to hear you guys are doing as well as possible. You are in our prayers.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Tawnya, 
Glad you're safe and Rick's gonna, hopefully, be okay soon!! Keep your chin up and know you guys will be in my thoughts and prayers. Keep us posted on Rick's progress!!
Darlene


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> He's made it 32 years with only minor injuries.....maybe he getting too old for foot pursuits!


 Yeah, 32 years - the only foot pursuits I would undertake are the ones to the fridge . . . . and the two or three to the bathroom every night.









I'm glad you're both on the road to recovery. This getting older thing really stinks. The body just doesn't bounce back the way it used to - now mine just bounces.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

prevish gang said:


> He's made it 32 years with only minor injuries.....maybe he getting too old for foot pursuits!


 Yeah, 32 years - the only foot pursuits I would undertake are the ones to the fridge . . . . and the two or three to the bathroom every night.









I'm glad you're both on the road to recovery. This getting older thing really stinks. The body just doesn't bounce back the way it used to - now mine just bounces.
[/quote]
I can't even begin to gauge how long this is all going to take until we get the MRI and such done. The ER doctor 
thinks he tore calf muscles AND the achilles tendon. We can certainly hope the tests will show it's not that bad...cross your fingers and pray !


----------



## JonesFamily (May 15, 2007)

Very sorry to hear that , hope you both are back to 100 % very soon!!

Lisa


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Tawnya,

Sorry to hear about all this. I hope both of you are doing a bit better. Hopefully things go well at the doctor for Rick tomorrow!!

I guess this kind of puts a damper on our idea of a mini rally?!? Huh?

Keep us all posted and we will keep you in our prayers.

Kelly


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

I am sorry to hear about both of your ordeals. I will put you in my prayers and look forward to hearing how things go so keep us posted.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey Tawnya thinking of you & Rick. Hope Rick is feeling a little better.

Hugs,
Tami


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

thanks everyone. Hopefully we'll be able to find a dr that will see him tomorrow,you know how overbooked they always are. His leg is splinted/wrapped from the toes to almost the top of the calf. We can see bruising at top of calf so it's probably more so under the bandage and on down the leg. I am hoping for the best and bracing for the worst


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Holy smokes, sure am sorry to hear about all those troubles. You both have our best wishes for healing up well.

Curtis


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmm...something tells me our 4 day trip to Farragut in Idaho won't be happening on Wednesday.


Hmm... I understand there is an almost magical healing power down in the desert Southwest. Say, around Virgin, Utah.

I'm not saying...









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
just one problem there Doug...he can't drive, it's his right foot! (go figure). Anyway, he then couldn't go hiking and having fun on crutches so he'd be miserable and trust me....it's no fun








[/quote]

Now that's a double bummer







, at least when I tore my Achilles it was the left one, so I could still drive.

FWIW, I tore my Achilles on a Monday, had surgery on Wednesday, and on Saturday I was flying out to Wyoming for a previously planned vacation to visit a friend in Casper and go to Yellowstone. We still did the Yellowstone trip. I used my crutches for shorter "walks". For longer treks from the parking areas to some of the sites we used a wheelchair my friend was able to rent for a few days. Obviously we couldn't do any backcountry hikes, but we were still able to see quite a bit. I don't know if Zion is as wheelchair/handicapper friendly or not, but if it is, I suspect you'd have a bunch of fellow Outbackers willing to volunteer to help out with wheelchair duty. You'd just have to make sure nobody was hitting the KoolAid too heavy before driving the wheelchair.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> thanks everyone. Hopefully we'll be able to find a dr that will see him tomorrow,you know how overbooked they always are. His leg is splinted/wrapped from the toes to almost the top of the calf. We can see bruising at top of calf so it's probably more so under the bandage and on down the leg. I am hoping for the best and bracing for the worst


Sorry to hear what happened...I know both you will do just fine...it is just a matter of time. I am hoping for the best and bracing for the best.









Thor


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Camping Fan said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmm...something tells me our 4 day trip to Farragut in Idaho won't be happening on Wednesday.


Hmm... I understand there is an almost magical healing power down in the desert Southwest. Say, around Virgin, Utah.

I'm not saying...









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
just one problem there Doug...he can't drive, it's his right foot! (go figure). Anyway, he then couldn't go hiking and having fun on crutches so he'd be miserable and trust me....it's no fun








[/quote]

Now that's a double bummer







, at least when I tore my Achilles it was the left one, so I could still drive.

FWIW, I tore my Achilles on a Monday, had surgery on Wednesday, and on Saturday I was flying out to Wyoming for a previously planned vacation to visit a friend in Casper and go to Yellowstone. We still did the Yellowstone trip. I used my crutches for shorter "walks". For longer treks from the parking areas to some of the sites we used a wheelchair my friend was able to rent for a few days. Obviously we couldn't do any backcountry hikes, but we were still able to see quite a bit. I don't know if Zion is as wheelchair/handicapper friendly or not, but if it is, I suspect you'd have a bunch of fellow Outbackers willing to volunteer to help out with wheelchair duty. You'd just have to make sure nobody was hitting the KoolAid too heavy before driving the wheelchair.















[/quote]
hmmm...I wonder if Rick could arrest his wheelchair drivers for being under the influence?








I hadn't finished up confirming and paying for our trip to New England. That is 12 weeks away and I would like to think he'll be ok.But until we see what the damage is and what the doc says, I can't plan on that. His left ankle has bothered him for years and now it will have to do the work for awhile, it might be a long few months


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> hmmm...I wonder if Rick could arrest his wheelchair drivers for being under the influence?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The good news about the New England trip is that you really don't need to make many plans.... If it comes to that, all YOU need to do is get here.....your reservation at the Wolfwood B&B has been confirmed and your drivers are waiting. Frig is stocked, beer will be fresh & cold, Dr. Dog(s) will be on duty, and the COLOR will be in full dress (even before the Codeine







)

OMG, Tawnya! I'm gone for 2 days and look at the trouble you 2 get yourselves into!!! All good energy from Wolfwood is being redirected to you and Rick! Now is the time for patience, my friend, PATIENCE!


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

You guys take it easy and get well soon.


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Tawnya,

So sorry to hear about all of your troubles. I hope things are looking up for you and Rick today.

I will keep you in prayer.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> hmmm...I wonder if Rick could arrest his wheelchair drivers for being under the influence?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The good news about the New England trip is that you really don't need to make many plans.... If it comes to that, all YOU need to do is get here.....your reservation at the Wolfwood B&B has been confirmed and your drivers are waiting. Frig is stocked, beer will be fresh & cold, Dr. Dog(s) will be on duty, and the COLOR will be in full dress (even before the Codeine







)

OMG, Tawnya! I'm gone for 2 days and look at the trouble you 2 get yourselves into!!! All good energy from Wolfwood is being redirected to you and Rick! Now is the time for patience, my friend, PATIENCE!
[/quote]
Ah Judi, you are the best! it's odd that I hadn't found just the right itinerary leading up to our Wolfwood visit and perhaps the forces that be kept me from doing so! Rick is determined the trip is still on and we'll see after they find out for sure what damage he did. He has 3:30 appt today with surgeon, not sure what she'll be able to tell without MRI?? Heck Judi, after a few weeks with him home I WILL NEED A VACATION! think he'd notice if I left without him?














Tadger, Seeker, your pond, NE colors, your pond.......ahhhhhhhh...paradise


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Here is Tawnya's update on Rick's condition









***UPDATED 6/18***
Saw the surgeon today and she says she doesn't think it's as bad as the ER doctor indicated. She doesn't believe the Archilles tendon is torn but instead the Plantar tendon and if true, while painful and still takes long healing time, is not as serious! MRI will be done as soon as L and I (Labor and Industries) approves it, should be next couple of days. If she is correct, he won't need surgery, but instead several weeks of boot and in couple weeks from now P/T for about 3 months. He will not be working the streets for perhaps 6 months, he won't being doing foot pursuits and the bad guys won't come to him and if he shoots to stop them, well , then, that's another can of worms







Luckily, the dept. will give him light duty when he's ready.








No walking on any uneven ground (the yard) for 6 weeks. I am placing bets on how long before I see him sneak out to do some weed pulling. I predict this weekend. He just won't be able to stand it. Friends will do the mowing though.
I did get the dr to tell him that it was theraputic to do whatever I say








so, if the MRI is as she is predicting, no surgery! woo hoo! cross your fingers and toes and say some prayers!








[/quote]


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I've been MIA on this site for a while, but I wanted you to know I hope the both of you get better real fast....


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Holy Cow Tawnya I go camping and this happens to Rick. I sure hope that everything will be OK, heal ok with no future problems. You will be in our prayers. My DW use to have to register sex offenders and she said she never took any crap from them, if they even hinted they would not corporate she would summons a sworn officer and the scum bag was kissing the floor. You both take care, take it easy and let things heal.

Bill


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> Holy Cow Tawnya I go camping and this happens to Rick. I sure hope that everything will be OK, heal ok with no future problems. You will be in our prayers. My DW use to have to register sex offenders and she said she never took any crap from them, if they even hinted they would not corporate she would summons a sworn officer and the scum bag was kissing the floor. You both take care, take it easy and let things heal.
> 
> Bill


thanks so much. I have been riding with him and seen him introduce scum bag to hood of patrol car. Scared the living stuff out of me







bad guy eyeballs staring at me


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

....watch out world! It looks like *CRICKET * is on point now









I don't know which is scarrier.....Rick goin' full-on toward the bad guys or CRICKET on point







....down girl







....(Cricket, I mean)

Give Rick our best....and hang in there girlfriend!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Crismon4 said:


> ....watch out world! It looks like *CRICKET * is on point now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah! shoulda had Cricket in car that day, she would have scared Mr. Scary Eyeballs man!









Rick was having rough night after the dr pressed and squeezed his leg during exam. He NEVER complains about pain, he can take it, but this is giving him run for his money. Even my humor is being met with glare.......it's gonna be a long next few weeks. If he can't drive by our August camping trip with you , I'm gonna cry. We missed Memorial Day trip, we were suppose to leave tomorrow for Idaho.....even he is hoping he can drive by August. If not, we can certainly look forward to Fall Rally----right?


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> ....watch out world! It looks like *CRICKET * is on point now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah! shoulda had Cricket in car that day, she would have scared Mr. Scary Eyeballs man!









Rick was having rough night after the dr pressed and squeezed his leg during exam. He NEVER complains about pain, he can take it, but this is giving him run for his money. Even my humor is being met with glare.......it's gonna be a long next few weeks. If he can't drive by our August camping trip with you , I'm gonna cry. We missed Memorial Day trip, we were suppose to leave tomorrow for Idaho.....even he is hoping he can drive by August. If not, we can certainly look forward to Fall Rally----right?








[/quote]

Just saw the initial post- sending him good fellow-cop vibes from Texas. Don't have any experience with foot-tendons, but tore my ACL once, and did all kinds of damage to my right leg in a motorcylce wreck, and was able to come back and chase turds (oops, I meant to say suspected criminals) without too many problems. Hopefully it will be the same for him.

It seems like the bad guys run from us more and more all the time. I really believe that all the shows like Cops and the million some-odd police video shows encourage that. That was one of the cool things about handling a K-9- if my partner caught a fleeing crook, he generally left the bad guy with a momento of the occasion- usually involving stitches.

Hope he has a full, quick, uneventful recovery.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

bradnbecca said:


> ....watch out world! It looks like *CRICKET * is on point now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah! shoulda had Cricket in car that day, she would have scared Mr. Scary Eyeballs man!









Rick was having rough night after the dr pressed and squeezed his leg during exam. He NEVER complains about pain, he can take it, but this is giving him run for his money. Even my humor is being met with glare.......it's gonna be a long next few weeks. If he can't drive by our August camping trip with you , I'm gonna cry. We missed Memorial Day trip, we were suppose to leave tomorrow for Idaho.....even he is hoping he can drive by August. If not, we can certainly look forward to Fall Rally----right?








[/quote]

Just saw the initial post- sending him good fellow-cop vibes from Texas. Don't have any experience with foot-tendons, but tore my ACL once, and did all kinds of damage to my right leg in a motorcylce wreck, and was able to come back and chase turds (oops, I meant to say suspected criminals) without too many problems. Hopefully it will be the same for him.

It seems like the bad guys run from us more and more all the time. I really believe that all the shows like Cops and the million some-odd police video shows encourage that. That was one of the cool things about handling a K-9- if my partner caught a fleeing crook, he generally left the bad guy with a momento of the occasion- usually involving stitches.

Hope he has a full, quick, uneventful recovery.
[/quote]
My favorite is K-9 catches criminal creep! they always produce so much laughter for us law enforcement people







the better the catch= the more the creep fights, the harder the dog works, the more we laugh. Sick bunch are we? nah, it's just that a 2 legged cop can't do the damage a K-9 can and get away with it







Our 2 legged guys need little relief now and then








BTW-this turd-er- criminal jumped in the river to try to get away, but changed his mind and came ashore.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> If he can't drive by our August camping trip with you , I'm gonna cry. We missed Memorial Day trip, we were suppose to leave tomorrow for Idaho.....even he is hoping he can drive by August. If not, we can certainly look forward to Fall Rally----right?


Have you thought about doing the driving Tawnya? You've got a couple months to get in some practice time taking the new truck and the Outback out on the road and to a big vacant lot to practice turns and backing. Would Rick have a heart attack letting you drive his new baby?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Camping Fan said:


> If he can't drive by our August camping trip with you , I'm gonna cry. We missed Memorial Day trip, we were suppose to leave tomorrow for Idaho.....even he is hoping he can drive by August. If not, we can certainly look forward to Fall Rally----right?


Have you thought about doing the driving Tawnya? You've got a couple months to get in some practice time taking the new truck and the Outback out on the road and to a big vacant lot to practice turns and backing. Would Rick have a heart attack letting you drive his new baby?








[/quote]
I would have a heart attack driving the new baby. While towing and be able to do it all would be wonderful, I am not really cut out for it







I have very lousy depth perception. I'll just have to read about all the rest of you having trips! if in the Tri-City area stop and pick Cricket and I up!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> If he can't drive by our August camping trip with you , I'm gonna cry. We missed Memorial Day trip, we were suppose to leave tomorrow for Idaho.....even he is hoping he can drive by August. If not, we can certainly look forward to Fall Rally----right?


Have you thought about doing the driving Tawnya? You've got a couple months to get in some practice time taking the new truck and the Outback out on the road and to a big vacant lot to practice turns and backing. Would Rick have a heart attack letting you drive his new baby?








[/quote]
I would have a heart attack driving the new baby. While towing and be able to do it all would be wonderful, I am not really cut out for it







I have very lousy depth perception. I'll just have to read about all the rest of you having trips! if in the Tri-City area stop and pick Cricket and I up!








[/quote]

OK, if Anj (my four legged buddy) and I leave in the morning with the Outback, we could probably pick up you and Cricket in about a week.





















Hmmm, I've never been to Washington state before - unless you count the Seattle airport.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Camping Fan said:


> If he can't drive by our August camping trip with you , I'm gonna cry. We missed Memorial Day trip, we were suppose to leave tomorrow for Idaho.....even he is hoping he can drive by August. If not, we can certainly look forward to Fall Rally----right?


Have you thought about doing the driving Tawnya? You've got a couple months to get in some practice time taking the new truck and the Outback out on the road and to a big vacant lot to practice turns and backing. Would Rick have a heart attack letting you drive his new baby?








[/quote]
I would have a heart attack driving the new baby. While towing and be able to do it all would be wonderful, I am not really cut out for it







I have very lousy depth perception. I'll just have to read about all the rest of you having trips! if in the Tri-City area stop and pick Cricket and I up!








[/quote]

OK, if Anj (my four legged buddy) and I leave in the morning with the Outback, we could probably pick up you and Cricket in about a week.





















Hmmm, I've never been to Washington state before - unless you count the Seattle airport.








[/quote]
woo hoo! I packed this morning! Cricket is so excited so said she won't even growl and snarl at Anj( just don' tell the Bluewedge K-9 kids, she wants them to still think she's tough).








Rick is getting MRI this morning and we'll know by Monday morning if the dr is right, if she is and he doesn't need surgery we should be able to do our August trip and the fall rally ( if we are not in New England at that time) and the New England trip! there is still hope!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Picked up the MRI today and and he DOES have Achilles Tendon tear and muscle tears. He has dr appt at 8:00 Monday and we'll learn what the dr wants to do. In addition it says the Plantar tendon is not showing up, the dr knew it had snapped. Yesterday we spent half day in ER with him . They were not sure if he was reacting to Vicodin or the pain was just getting the best of him. He can handle pain like you won't believe but this is challenging him. Anyway, was having hard time breathing. They did ct scan and ultrasound to check for clots to be safe. He is now on Darvocet. I forgot to put garbage cans out and was gone for 4 hours....when I came back he had done it














I feel kinda sorry for him, he's not a sit around kind of person and he's sitting/laying around. The neighbors come over at night and we sit outside and visit and watch the antics of the very entertaining 3 yr old grandaughter







. We have a couple beers, he doesn't. He takes drugs, we don't. It evens out I guess


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

What a bad deal doxie, hope they get it figured out soon.

I kinda know how ya feel. My wife was kick starting her dirt bike last weekend, and her foot slipped off the kick starter, and landed on the peg... She said ouch.. When we got back to the truck, we couldnt get her dirt bike boot off on that foot. Her foot was totally swelled up.. We finally got it off, went to er... Beleive it or not, cracked her arch in her foot..

She has been down all week. She is goin nuts.......

Carey


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> What a bad deal doxie, hope they get it figured out soon.
> 
> I kinda know how ya feel. My wife was kick starting her dirt bike last weekend, and her foot slipped off the kick starter, and landed on the peg... She said ouch.. When we got back to the truck, we couldnt get her dirt bike boot off on that foot. Her foot was totally swelled up.. We finally got it off, went to er... Beleive it or not, cracked her arch in her foot..
> 
> ...


ouch! I bet the arch is a tough one too. Rick's foot and leg had swelled rapidly too. He wouldn't let them cut his uniform pants off but they did cut his sock. It's gonna be a long road but it'll be better when he can at least do light duty ( desk work). He's gonna hate it but it's better than sitting at home, at least his mind will be busy! tell your wife we hope she is better soon!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I sure hope Rick and Crystal are doing better soon!! I know both those injuries had to hurt........OUCH!!
Hope that Darvocet works for Rick, Doxie, but I had no luck with it helping, whatsoever, but mine was nerve pain, etc. Enjoy those beers in the evening, and take your mind off things. Rick will eventually learn to quit being so "independent" when it adds to his pain........unless he's as stubborn as I am!!








Darlene


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

sgalady said:


> I sure hope Rick and Crystal are doing better soon!! I know both those injuries had to hurt........OUCH!!
> Hope that Darvocet works for Rick, Doxie, but I had no luck with it helping, whatsoever, but mine was nerve pain, etc. Enjoy those beers in the evening, and take your mind off things. Rick will eventually learn to quit being so "independent" when it adds to his pain........unless he's as stubborn as I am!!
> 
> 
> ...


stubborn? we both are....I was the same way with all my surgeries..but that's different!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> if I wasn't living it, I wouldn't believe it. I had 6:00 cs scan at hospital in Richland, as I am leaving out the door, Rick calls...he is being taken to the ER in Kennewick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*********************************







***************************************

Saw the Dr today and she said the torn Achilles and calf muscles will hopefully repair themselves with time and P/T and NO SURGERY! woo hoo! she said he has long slow healing road ahead of him and it will probably be 6 mo at minimum before he is back to chasing bad guys and putting them where they belong







. He will go to light duty (office work







) in about a month. He starts P/T Friday this week and will go 2-3 times a week. Hopefully he can start hobbling a little more on it and make his way outside to pull weeds or something. He also has 2 broken pop up sprinklers the neighbor ran over when mowing that need fixed but he won't ask anyone to help. I imagine I will see him out there in next few days trying that







, but on the other hand ( or foot!) he is getting stir crazy!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hang in there, Rick! You too Tawnya!
We are thinking of you guys.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm not sure how I missed this. I saw your post about the truck sitting before I saw this post. I'm glad your DH got out without surgery. It sounds like it will be a long road for both of you. Those of us in the civilized world thank him for his hard work fighting the uncivilized world.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey T - remind Rick that he's not in uniform and that drugs & beer DO combine!







I tooking 2 Darvocet WITH beer z(oops! Honest - didn't mean too) but I did live and, as it ended up, it did absolutely NOTHING! The pain was still JUST as intense - switched to Vicodin (WITH beer - this time with a bit more intention 'cuz, if I died, I'd be in better shape than the paid I was in at the time







). The combo just took the edge off the paid - but it was enough...and, yup, I lived thru that too.

So tell him there's just no need for this silly little injury to curtail ALL of his summer enjoyment! Besides, you guys have a bunch of yard sailing to do, don't you? <inside joke, guys!>


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for the update. Hope that Rick heals faster than the docs think. He sounds alot like Vic when he broke his rib. He kept telling me I needed to do stuff for him, but by the time I was ready to do it, he had already done it (like lifting heavy things, etc....) You can't keep these kinds of guys down.

Sure wish you could join us at Newhalem this weekend. Hopefully another time. Take care!!!

Kelly


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for the update Tawnya








No surgery is great news!









I'm surprised Rick hasn't turned into an Outbacker addict to help pass the time


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I would have a heart attack driving the new baby. While towing and be able to do it all would be wonderful, I am not really cut out for it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh, believe me, Tawnya, I know from experience. Those tow-hooks on the front-end of that diesel REALLY mess up the rear-end of the vehicle you hit from behind!!!








Darlene


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

sgalady said:


> I would have a heart attack driving the new baby. While towing and be able to do it all would be wonderful, I am not really cut out for it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh, believe me, Tawnya, I know from experience. Those tow-hooks on the front-end of that diesel REALLY mess up the rear-end of the vehicle you hit from behind!!!








Darlene








[/quote]







the other issue at hand is my arms. I watched Rick driving the last time and he has both hands up on the steering wheel, I can't hold my arms up like that. I am absolutely aching to go somewhere in my Outback but what can ya do.Rick didn't ask for this injury and if this is the worst that happens to us, I'll double count my blessings.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Rick didn't ask for this injury and if this is the worst that happens to us, I'll double count my blessings.


Amen to that one, Sister... AMEN!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> Rick didn't ask for this injury and if this is the worst that happens to us, I'll double count my blessings.


Amen to that one, Sister... AMEN!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> If he can't drive by our August camping trip with you , I'm gonna cry. We missed Memorial Day trip, we were suppose to leave tomorrow for Idaho.....even he is hoping he can drive by August. If not, we can certainly look forward to Fall Rally----right?


Have you thought about doing the driving Tawnya? You've got a couple months to get in some practice time taking the new truck and the Outback out on the road and to a big vacant lot to practice turns and backing. Would Rick have a heart attack letting you drive his new baby?








[/quote]
I would have a heart attack driving the new baby. While towing and be able to do it all would be wonderful, I am not really cut out for it







I have very lousy depth perception. I'll just have to read about all the rest of you having trips! if in the Tri-City area stop and pick Cricket and I up!








[/quote]
ok, so I have been driving the pickup! woo hoo! HAD to drive it to the dealer and it wasn't so bad. I still cannot judge the space between me and cars on either side of me or in front of me or behind me







but I didn't hit anyone, or take out any signs or run over curbs. The worst was I didn't park dead center in the parking spaces ( a little to the left). When we got home last night my neighbor came running out laughing her silly head off to watch me back it into the driveway between the garbage cans and my other car. The laugh was on her cuz no way in heck was I gonna do THAT! I spoiled her fun. When we went to the car wash Rick just told me how to swing around just right to get into the car wash since it's around a corner. We went to Dairy Queen drive thru last night and those were never built for pickups and my heart was pounding but the building was still standing when I left, I wasn't dragging the intercom thingy behind me and no scratches on the pickup!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> *********************************
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A little late here sorry







But you are still always in my thoughts & prayers. 
Glad no surgery needed! I will continue to pray for a speedy recovery.









Tami


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm still praying, too, and am impressed with your first time out adventure. Remember, we have insurance for a reason. Don't let your fear overcome your desire to GET OUT OF THE HOUSE!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

March 31, 2008 wasn't sure how to update after all this time?? sorry if I did it wrong.
After 9 months, Rick returned to the streets today. Yippee! I asked if he put his uniform on backwards and gun belt upside down, he didn't think I was as funny as I thought was. The norm. He was watching cops the other day and I asked he was trying to remember what to do?







Anyway, after 32 years on the streets and 9 months off, he was actually glad to be back.











Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> if I wasn't living it, I wouldn't believe it. I had 6:00 cs scan at hospital in Richland, as I am leaving out the door, Rick calls...he is being taken to the ER in Kennewick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

Wow Tawnya! That's a lot to go through! Hope you and Rick are up and feeling like new soon!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Yeeha! So glad to have him back doing what he loves.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

What a good outcome!! even if it was a long time coming!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I spoke with Rick the other day and he was quite sure that Tawnya didn't quite grasp the implications of his being released to return to work.... That means he's been OK'd to run. And, after all these months of taunting him, SHE better be able to run FASTER!









CONGRATULATIONS - to both of you! It has certainly been a looooooooooooonnnnnnngggggggggg haul!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I am glad you are on the road to a full recovery.
















Thanks for keep us update.

Thor


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

yeah, you DID talk to him alright but after you two hung up he was saying how scared he is of me and how I can surely outrun him. He said he was just yakking like that to entertain you..............right Rick? Rick? uh-oh.....................


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Glad to hear Rick was able to get back out there. I am sure he was going a bit stir crazy by now.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm glad Rick is back to work and all healed up. But you scared the heck out of me, I read this post from the beginning and thought it was happening right now and thinking it is happening again because I knew he had hurt himself chasing someone before then I see the date so go to the end and see it is actually good news. Anyway glad he is doing good and wondering if you are allergic to shell fish now?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> I'm glad Rick is back to work and all healed up. But you scared the heck out of me, I read this post from the beginning and thought it was happening right now and thinking it is happening again because I knew he had hurt himself chasing someone before then I see the date so go to the end and see it is actually good news. Anyway glad he is doing good and wondering if you are allergic to shell fish now?


thanks! and about the shell fish...yes and no, and I don't get it. The first time I tried any shrimp, I didn't take any Benadryl, I wanted to see. I have epi pen now though. Anyway, within half hour..itching all over and small itty bitty bumps. That was deep fried shrimp at a restaurant. Shrimp on or in a salad or in pasta is what I have eaten since then and did ok. The next time I had popcorn shrimp but took Benadryl before hand. So, I am not sure what to think. Odd though! I will always have epi pen nearby just in case. I reacted pretty severly in the hospital with the dye and it scared the bajeseers outta me, the size of some of the hives were as big as my palm.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I'm glad Rick is back to work and all healed up. But you scared the heck out of me, I read this post from the beginning and thought it was happening right now and thinking it is happening again because I knew he had hurt himself chasing someone before then I see the date so go to the end and see it is actually good news. Anyway glad he is doing good and wondering if you are allergic to shell fish now?


thanks! and about the shell fish...yes and no, and I don't get it. The first time I tried any shrimp, I didn't take any Benadryl, I wanted to see. I have epi pen now though. Anyway, within half hour..itching all over and small itty bitty bumps. That was deep fried shrimp at a restaurant. Shrimp on or in a salad or in pasta is what I have eaten since then and did ok. The next time I had popcorn shrimp but took Benadryl before hand. So, I am not sure what to think. Odd though! I will always have epi pen nearby just in case. I reacted pretty severly in the hospital with the dye and it scared the bajeseers outta me, the size of some of the hives were as big as my palm.








[/quote]

We carry a EPI pen too, my Son is allergic to Peanuts. All I can say is be careful with the shellfish, these kind of allergies are very dangerous. One of the Officers at the PD where my DW works was allergic to peanuts and was eating a salad at a local resturant and he was assured that there were no peanuts in it. Well as he was eating it he noticed a peanut, he didn't eat it but ran out the door for the emergency room. At the ER they checked him out said he was OK but he asked if it was OK to stay a little while longer. Well after a little while he went into a full anaphylaxis arrest. They said he most likely would have died had he not been in the ER when it happened. Also make sure someone present knows how to use that pen because you might not be able to. Not trying to scare you just want you to be safe.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> I'm glad Rick is back to work and all healed up. But you scared the heck out of me, I read this post from the beginning and thought it was happening right now and thinking it is happening again because I knew he had hurt himself chasing someone before then I see the date so go to the end and see it is actually good news. Anyway glad he is doing good and wondering if you are allergic to shell fish now?


thanks! and about the shell fish...yes and no, and I don't get it. The first time I tried any shrimp, I didn't take any Benadryl, I wanted to see. I have epi pen now though. Anyway, within half hour..itching all over and small itty bitty bumps. That was deep fried shrimp at a restaurant. Shrimp on or in a salad or in pasta is what I have eaten since then and did ok. The next time I had popcorn shrimp but took Benadryl before hand. So, I am not sure what to think. Odd though! I will always have epi pen nearby just in case. I reacted pretty severly in the hospital with the dye and it scared the bajeseers outta me, the size of some of the hives were as big as my palm.








[/quote]

We carry a EPI pen too, my Son is allergic to Peanuts. All I can say is be careful with the shellfish, these kind of allergies are very dangerous. One of the Officers at the PD where my DW works was allergic to peanuts and was eating a salad at a local resturant and he was assured that there were no peanuts in it. Well as he was eating it he noticed a peanut, he didn't eat it but ran out the door for the emergency room. At the ER they checked him out said he was OK but he asked if it was OK to stay a little while longer. Well after a little while he went into a full anaphylaxis arrest. They said he most likely would have died had he not been in the ER when it happened. Also make sure someone present knows how to use that pen because you might not be able to. Not trying to scare you just want you to be safe.
[/quote]
yeah, the pen will be within reach for sure!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*Awesome News Indeed!!









I am so happy to hear this. Congratulations to both of you!! 










































































































Thanks for the update Tawnya.

*Sorry I just had to throw Staff into the celebration mix*









*


----------

